

Facebook Activates "Like" Button - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/09/facebook-activates-like-button-friendfeed-tires-of-sincere-flattery/

======
unalone
Does anybody else find the concept of liking rather loathsome? Tumblr
implemented this too. It adds nothing. I don't care who "likes" something. If
anything, it just adds to the addiction that builds up online, where
everything is a numbers game. Getting "3 people liked this" as feedback tells
me nothing and if anything makes me more reluctant to put up something that
won't garner likes.

~~~
ja2ke
ja2ke likes this post.

